# Essential and Fragrance Oil Shelf Life



## ctay122 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a general question...wondering what the shelf life is for essential and fragrance oils. Do essential oils last longer than fragrance oils? I may have made a mistake buying large (8oz) bottles of essential oils that I have not used yet and also I have leftover essential oils for holiday soaps that I have already made that I probably won't use again till next year. If anyone has an answer or a link to answer this question, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Fragola (Dec 13, 2011)

For EOs, you need to research on a case by case basis, it depends also on storage temperature, on whether the bottle is opened or not.

Of course, you can go by the label, though not sure it can be trusted 100%.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 13, 2011)

Hard to generalize.

Citrus, mint, and conifer EOs are relatively fragile and can begin to degrade in 6 months to a year.  However, if stored properly they can last longer.

Many EOs are good for a couple of years.

Patchouli, on the other hand, gets better and better as it ages.

Your supplier should have an expiration date on your EOs and FOs.


----------



## ctay122 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> For EOs, you need to research on a case by case basis, it depends also on storage temperature, on whether the bottle is opened or not.
> 
> Of course, you can go by the label, though not sure it can be trusted 100%.



Most of them I bought from Majestic Mountain Sage and there is no expiration on the bottle and I couldn't find anything on the website.


----------



## ctay122 (Dec 13, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Hard to generalize.
> 
> Citrus, mint, and conifer EOs are relatively fragile and can begin to degrade in 6 months to a year.  However, if stored properly they can last longer.
> 
> ...



You would think! Maybe I need to find a new supplier!


----------



## Fragola (Dec 13, 2011)

> conifer EOs are relatively fragile


Would you happen to know what's fragile about conifers ? I mean ... they don't smell fragile.


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 13, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> > conifer EOs are relatively fragile
> 
> 
> Would you happen to know what's fragile about conifers ? I mean ... they don't smell fragile.


Many of them have very long chain esters that don't stand up well to oxidation... or to jarring for that matter.
This is why a Gin Martini is always stirred and never shaken; to "bruise" the gin would leave some of the delicate flavors just kind of ... _off._


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 13, 2011)

I will fess up here, I have some FOs and EOs that are close to 10 years old.  They smell fine and I have used them in my soap.  They were stored in my basement so it was cool and dark.  I have yet to find one that is "off".


----------



## ctay122 (Dec 13, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I will fess up here, I have some FOs and EOs that are close to 10 years old.  They smell fine and I have used them in my soap.  They were stored in my basement so it was cool and dark.  I have yet to find one that is "off".


Probably a good idea to move mine down in the basement also. I did read something about if you have oils in a large bottle as you use them up it is a good idea to transfer them to smaller bottles so as not to have them exposed to so much oxygen that is left in the bottle.


----------



## Fragola (Dec 14, 2011)

Problem is that oxidized EOs may be sensitizing.


----------



## LabWitch (Dec 14, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> Many of them have very long chain esters that don't stand up well to oxidation... or to jarring for that matter.
> This is why a Gin Martini is always stirred and never shaken; to "bruise" the gin would leave some of the delicate flavors just kind of ... _off._



Well now. Don't you just learn something new each day!


----------



## Relle (Dec 15, 2011)

LabWitch said:
			
		

> dieSpinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't, your not trying hard enough   .


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 17, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I will fess up here, I have some FOs and EOs that are close to 10 years old.  They smell fine and I have used them in my soap.  They were stored in my basement so it was cool and dark.  I have yet to find one that is "off".



I have kept a few scents successfully for about 5 years in amber or cobalt bottles.  Others did fade, though too much to use even when stored in glass.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had good luck storing EOs I don't use often in an old refrigerator we keep in the garage for odd stuff like that.  The temp in that fridge runs around 40 F.  The oldest EO is probably about 3 years old now and smells fine.  The only conifer EO I use is cedarwood, and mine is around a year and a half old.  Seems fine to me.   I don't try to save money buying larger sizes of ones I know I don't use often.  

For FOs I haven't had a problem other than a rose one that turned chemical-smelling after just a few months.  It might have been old when I got it, but the supplier is a reputable one.  My oldest FO is, maybe, 2 years old.  FOs are stored in my basement in dark bottles.


----------



## raywitt001 (Aug 19, 2014)

After telling a friend that I had started making soap, she passed on to me a soap kit she had been given by someone and was never going to use. It was sealed in a sturdy brown bag (never opened), and apart from the soap powder (which I think just needs rehydrating but I need to read the inclosed instructions more carefully) there was a little brown bottle of "Sandalwood". It doesn't state that it is fragrance oil but that is my suspicion, and there are no other markings on the bottle. It smells ok (but I've never used Sandalwood before) but I have no idea how old it is. A google search of the kit company comes up with nothing either. Assuming it is 10 years old, would the fragrance still be safe to use? Or would you just bin it?  What is the risk of using an old oil? If it is just that the smell might be a little off then I would be willing to give it a go but don't want to use anything that could cause a reaction or be dangerous.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2014)

Sandalwood, the real stuff, is good for years -- decades even. Some people even collect sandalwood EO to age like fine wine. It's too expensive for me, but I admire the dedication of those who shell out the $$$ to do that.

As far as sandalwood FO, not sure.


----------

